# Can beardies have honey?



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

Can they have it as a small treat?


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

well wax worms eat honey and BD eats wax worms :lol2:


sorry I know that's not helping, but it is an odd request


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

why would you want to give them honey?
its not part of their natural diet and probs wont be doing them any favours


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

I remember seeing that honey can settle their stomachs. Unfortunately it is pretty much all sugar, so, as you can Imagine, isn't that good for them.

I'm sure it wouldn't hurt as a very small treat.


----------



## Sparklepire (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't think it'll do them any harm. Not too much though, it's very high in sugar. 

It's a natural antibiotic or something, so if your dragon ever has a sore throat! :lol2:


----------

